# Xoom Family Edition MZ505



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Mods, is there any way we can start a new sub category for the new xoom family edition. I would personally like to see some efforts towards rooting the device. I understand that the device has a locked boot loader, but a skilled developer might find a way to incorporate CVPCS' 2init string for it.

Thanks.

Randy


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a feeling this device is going to be less used, especially by people who will want to root it.


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

i dont really think so, or at least i hope not. the hardware is the same just in a different case and locked bootloader. the thing that catches everyones eye on the family edition is that its 120 bucks cheaper than the original. new people looking to buy an android tablet are going to look at price. $379 is easier on the wallet.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> Mods, is there any way we can start a new sub category for the new xoom family edition. I would personally like to see some efforts towards rooting the device. I understand that the device has a locked boot loader, but a skilled developer might find a way to incorporate CVPCS' 2init string for it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Randy


If you can get some more people interested, get them to tweet us.







If there's a strong interest, I'm sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## Fbrum (Oct 24, 2011)

Now is U$ 399,00

I´m interested too.


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

I am certainly interested, even if only to delete twonky.

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Definately interested in some development for this tablet...just got one and this is definately a great accompaniment to my rooted droid bionic...kinda regretting getting the lapdock a lil now...lol

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm starting a discussion over the locked boot loader on the family edition at the motorola support forum. I'm a little disappointed in the decision making process over this product. I'm even more concerned as to how they have handled this products launch and support after launch. This product made what seems like a one week appearance and then was dropped of the face of the earth. Hell even cases for the tablet were not made available for the device on launch. It wasn't until a week ago that Motorola made the first case available at best buy. And if you haven't seen it yet, the color choice was horrendous.

Anyone here that purchased the family edition and would like to help support my discussion on the motorola support forums please go here and voice your concerns about the boot loader or any other issues or concerns with it. I'm not trying to create a revolution against motorola on the boot loader issue as thats already being done by other people. But I would like a direct response from them as to their thought process on locking a boot loader on a wifi only device when they specified new devices would be unlocked pending the carriers restrictions. Since we have no carrier it makes no sense. The more people that question them on this the better.

Thanks.


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know how many people are following this or even care. But I have been messing around with my mz505 all night tonight. It would appear they are using NV Flash on this. Very similar to the atrix as I'm gathering. Still locked however.


----------



## KMMXRACER (Nov 4, 2011)

+1 I would also like to see this happen.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm on board to see this thing get rooted. Just got one and would love to start messing with it


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have officially tried every method known to man to get this thing rooted and nothing works. I have tired sending P3Droid a message on Twitter but I believe he is ignoring my messages. I'm willing to at this point either give any developer anything they need to get this thing rooted such as a system dump. That and I'm even willing to ship this device to a knowledgeable dev that would be willing to take a look at it and find a ay to root it and then ship it back.

Anyone with the Family Edition. Please be patient. I got a developer to help us get this thing rooted. I'm shipping mine off to him so he can wreak havoc on it. Just be patient and hopefully it will pay off in the long run.

The device has been rooted. I cannot say much more than that as a dev has it in his hands right now and he is working on a permanent root method for it.

More news to come soon.


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

HELLS YEAH!!!! Super news! Thanks for the update and your willingness to part with your Xoom for the rest of us. YOU ROCK!


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

It's coming soon. Then we will see what we can truly do with these tabs.

Just talked with the developer. Evil DevNull successfully rooted the Motorola Xoom Family Edition last night. The code that was posted on XDA is questionable. I wouldn't run that or trust that.

Evil DevNull worked on it and got it working last night around 8:30PM.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> Just talked with the developer. Evil DevNull successfully rooted the Motorola Xoom Family Edition last night. The code that was posted on XDA is questionable. I wouldn't run that or trust that.
> 
> Evil DevNull worked on it and got it working last night around 8:30PM.


 Is the bootloader unlocked? Or is it just rooted?


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

GOOD EVENING ROOTERS!! I have a gift for you.... YAY!... sorry too much monster
Heres a Video, it has alot of F bombs, sorry.


----------



## jbh00jh (Sep 27, 2011)

evil_devnull said:


> GOOD EVENING ROOTERS!! I have a gift for you.... YAY!... sorry too much monster
> Heres a Video, it has alot of F bombs, sorry


Darn, I thought you rooted the Rezound.
Oh well, good work on the zoom.


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

Am I retarded and missing a link somewhere?!


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

*I'm, preparing the read me file geeze! IMPATIENT MUCH?*

*I have shout outs and credit's which need to be made.*

*It's called respect







*


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry bro just didn't know if I was losin' it or something......by the way thanks in advance!
By the way is this a windows only root or is there by chance a Mac version?


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

*HERE HERE HERE ROOT FOR MOTOROLA XOOM FAMILY EDITION FOR AWESOME ROOTZWIKI MEMBERS!*


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> Mods, is there any way we can start a new sub category for the new xoom family edition. I would personally like to see some efforts towards rooting the device. I understand that the device has a locked boot loader, but a skilled developer might find a way to incorporate CVPCS' 2init string for it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Randy


ITS DONE!


----------



## bakerbob (Jan 14, 2012)

*Evil did NOT root anything.* He just took an already publicly know exploit and coded it up and then wants you to purchase it from him. He even finally admitted to it and posted the 3 or 4 lines of the exploit he was using. So, it would be like giving him credit for 'Gingerbreak'. If you want to give him credit for taking a known hack and making a tool for it then by all means do.

Secondly, that exploit he uses only works on the first release and has been patched. So, if you take an OTA or have a newer model the expoit does not work.

Lastly, he's been banned from most every board for his behavior. If you want to root the FE, then look to real dev's that aren't 'steeling' others works and trying to sell it. That is how he was able to write a tool to root the first release without even having a tablet, not because he's some 'expert', because he just ripped it off. Stay away from anything to do with characters like him. Do not consider it as a solution.

Bob


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

bakerbob said:


> *Evil did NOT root anything.* He just took an already publicly know exploit and coded it up and then wants you to purchase it from him. He even finally admitted to it and posted the 3 or 4 lines of the exploit he was using. So, it would be like giving him credit for 'Gingerbreak'. If you want to give him credit for taking a known hack and making a tool for it then by all means do.
> 
> Secondly, that exploit he uses only works on the first release and has been patched. So, if you take an OTA or have a newer model the expoit does not work.
> 
> ...


In case you haven't been watching the exploit is free on xoomforums. As far as to wether he is responsible or not for the root all I can say is that there was no available root method prior to me sending my xoom fe to Evil and after getting it back there was. So whether you believe it or not is your choice.

As far as the newest OTA breaking the root method, I hate to say it but that happens in just about every OTA on every device. Security holes are patched, which is why every developer always tells you to hold off on OTA's until they can be examined.


----------



## bakerbob (Jan 14, 2012)

supr2nr said:


> In case you haven't been watching the exploit is free on xoomforums. As far as to wether he is responsible or not for the root all I can say is that there was no available root method prior to me sending my xoom fe to Evil and after getting it back there was. So whether you believe it or not is your choice.
> 
> As far as the newest OTA breaking the root method, I hate to say it but that happens in just about every OTA on every device. Security holes are patched, which is why every developer always tells you to hold off on OTA's until they can be examined.


*It was alway free*. He never wrote it. He took it from postings where people had already posted it and then convinced you to send him your tablet so he could test it on a tablet. Then you went around helping him get money for his own tablet.

As far as keeping root through an OTA, you are wrong once again. Look on the Google marketplace for an app called Rootkeeper and you will see just what you are looking for. If Evil was some real 'hacker' then he'd programmed that too for you. He's nothing more than an adolesent with a 'potty mouth' that steals code and pretends to be something that he's not. That his why he has been banned from every board.

He relies on people like you spreading his word. Just like all conmen before him. You are being used just like someone in a scam to convice others to invest in the scam. You are being scammed becaue you are not technical enough to know any better. There are reasons why he's been kicked off every site for his behavoir. Please do the tablet community a favor and don't help him steal money donations from unsuspecting victims.

It's your money, so do what you want with it, please do NOT help him steal others.

If you click on his link on the original topic, he is complaining he gets no respect and is out of here and the MODS did the correct thing and locked the thread because of his behavior. The reason he gets no respect is because the development community knows he's a liar and thief. He steals others code and then goes around telling you if you'll pay him he'll give you the secret code. He threatens people, swears like 13 year old trying to impress people he's a man.

This is by all means not a slam to anyone that thinks Evil is 'kool' or is something they worship. Everyone needs to understand that even someone like Hitler had followers, just like Evil does. All I'm telling you is he's using peoples ignorance and lack of understanding of technology to exploit money. So please stop him and let's hope he's really out of here as he claims.

Thank you,
Bob

_PS. Evil if you read this than I quess you're not really out of here as you claim, which would be another lie. Why don't you swear at me and call me names so I can post them here so everyone can see the truth. I have a large collection of them now and it just proves to everyone just why we have kicked you off of every site you try your scam on. I hope you're gone from here too._


----------

